# Misplaced wattles, show-able?



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

One of my doelings was born with one misplaced wattle, it is on her ear. Is she still showable through ADGA? I don't think wattles should be a severe conformation fault, since they are only on some goats and do not really serve a purpose. I just did not want to remove them due to fear of infection/improperly removing them. Thanks.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Following!  I don't know the answer but I should have some kids with wattles next year and I'm curious to see what the answer is.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's nothing in the rules about where the waddles have to be. I have one who's waddle on one side is hanging off the side of her jaw :lol: I'm planning to show her if she turns out like she should.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I breed Toggenburgs and they have wattles or tassels as we call them I love them .Ive had some with 1 and some with 4!And yes some on their ears.Ive been showing for years here and have never had a judge comment about their tassels I know some breeders will cut them off at birth and they heal well.All Swiss breeds have tassels teenage


----------

